# What type of heating for sunroom?



## Slim (23 Jul 2010)

I am planning to build a sunroom, about 12ft by 12ft, with a slate, pitched roof. walls will come up about 400mm each side and the gap will be filled in by glass and PVC frame. My query is what type of heating options I have;
Should I continue the adjacent plumbing for water filled rads into the sunroom and fit low level rads OR is there another option?, e.g. electric, underfloor etc. I imagine that the heat might only be on low in winter to prevent condensation and not at all between April and October.

Slim


----------



## onq (23 Jul 2010)

I have a few questions all o fwhich may affect your energy consumption and heating requirements.

Is the room south facing or is it more orientated to the east or west?

Is the site shielded from prevailing winds or shadowed by high trees.

If treed are these deciduous evergreen?

What's your eaves overhang like?

How much insulation are you using and where?

What is the frame/glazing system?

Are you allowed, or can you get permission for uPVC of does this comply with the development plan?

Finally, can I direct you ot your own excellent recent post, Slim?

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showpost.php?p=1064381&postcount=14



ONQ.


----------



## Slim (23 Jul 2010)

Thanks for your response ONQ:

Is the room south facing or is it more orientated to the east or west? _Yes, side of house is south facing but into a slope so exposure to sun very limited in winter even on a sunny day.
_
Is the site shielded from prevailing winds or shadowed by high trees. _Quite open to westerly, northerly and easterly winds. Don't get many southerlies!
_
If treed are these deciduous evergreen? N?A

What's your eaves overhang like? _Standard
_
How much insulation are you using and where? _will insulate floor and roof and low wall
_
What is the frame/glazing system? _Not yet decided. Intend to get good spec_
Are you allowed, or can you get permission for uPVC of does this comply with the development plan? _Seems 'de rigeur' hereabouts
_
Finally, can I direct you ot your own excellent recent post, Slim? _Thanks but still need help!
_


----------



## changes (24 Jul 2010)

Slim

Type your sunroom details into this and see what BTU requirement comes out, then put in your sitting room details and compare, sunrooms off season require monsterous BTU's


http://www.homesupply.co.uk/radiator_output_calculator.php


----------



## Slim (27 Jul 2010)

changes said:


> Slim
> 
> Type your sunroom details into this and see what BTU requirement comes out, then put in your sitting room details and compare, sunrooms off season require monsterous BTU's
> 
> ...


 
Thanks but I can't calculate the area of glass!


----------

